# Ivermectin pour-on for mites and lice?



## itsgoatmomdc (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello everyone! New member here!

I have been researching about a treatment for mites and lice for my does with kids, pregnant does, and 2 week old and older kids. They are so itchy on their backs and legs. Babies on their backs and under tummies. I have dusted bedding with python dust but still uncertain 
about the application on them specifically.

I have python dust, sevin dust, and ivermectin pour on for cattle (vetrimec). I have read many goat owners suggest the pour-on to combat both parasites. But I am so confused on who the pour on is safe on since many dont specify on who or one and not another. Does with kids, pregnant does, small nursing kids ? Help please!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pour on doesn't work for mites.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ivomec pour on, does work for mites and lice. 
I use the blue liquid, works well. 
1 cc per 20 lbs along the topline.

Safe for pregnant goats, if at least 90 days and later.

Kids at 1 month old, it can be used.

At 2 week maybe try powdering them.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Cylence is safe for does past 30 days preggo, and people here say, young kids. dosage is 1cc/25 pounds along the topline, but I've only used it for lice with success, not mites. Sorry I'm not much help...m


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My opinion, don’t use ivermectin pour on for lice and mites. It’s still technically a wormer, even if not being used as a wormer. It would end up being the same as just working them when they didn’t need it and parasites will build a resistance to ivermectin. 
I go with cylence or any other product that just goes after the right external bugs, that way it’s just killing what I want it to kill.
If you choose to use the pour on though it is safe although you want to avoid short bred does. Someone (I believe goat hiker but don’t quote me) shares that there is a link between ivermectin and cleft plate when used on short bred does.


----------



## itsgoatmomdc (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you all so much for responding and the great info!  
I am still learning and getting a hang of how to treat parasites on my goats ( I call them my children LOL). 
I have heard great things about cylence for lice but I want a treatment for both lice and mites. Although I can’t see the mites I believe they have them on their legs since they bite them and they look a little patchy. 
I think I am going to give the pour-on a try. If short bred doe means early in pregnancy (prob dumb question sorry still new to goat terminology LOL) they are not. The pregnant does are due very soon.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Yes, sort bred means less that 30 days. I would get them treated before the babies get there, or there will be more to treat. 
Welcome to TGS!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have had zero success using Ivomec pour on for mites. From the sounds of it you have a lice issue.. its weird that some do and some don't. 
Cylence is good choice for all. 1 cc per 25# down the top line. Lots of brushing!
Be careful using powders in bedding and on goats. Respiratory issues can arise. Welcome to the goat spot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It's funny because, cylence, permectrin, stopped working for me, so I started using Ivomec pour on, works like a charm.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..yup Cylence still works for me. I guess just have to try and see what works for each herd.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We give ivermectin injection for mites.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Ivermectin pour on has worked for mites for me, and since I don’t ever plan on using ivermectin as a wormer for internal worms, I’m not super worried about resistances. But for lice, the absolute most effective treatment was VetRX for me. Worked like a charm in record time!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## dmartell24 (Apr 9, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Ivomec pour on, does work for mites and lice.
> I use the blue liquid, works well.
> 1 cc per 20 lbs along the topline.
> 
> ...


I cannot find the Ivomec for goats specifically. It is all for cattle that I am finding. Is that ok? 
Thanks!~


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

dmartell24 said:


> I cannot find the Ivomec for goats specifically. It is all for cattle that I am finding. Is that ok?
> Thanks!~


Yes. There are rarely brands that say "for goats" in the livestock community.


----------



## dmartell24 (Apr 9, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Yes. There are rarely brands that say "for goats" in the livestock community.


Thank you!! Ordered it. My poor girls are all stomping and biting their legs like mad. No fleas or ticks or lice. Has to be mites


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, it is a cattle product.


----------



## dmartell24 (Apr 9, 2020)

So I ordered the Ivomec and I was sent Eprinex (eprinomectin). Is this still safe for the goats given it isn't the ivermectin? I looked this stuff up and there is even a Eprinex Multi specifically for cattle sheep AND goats (looks like only in the UK) but wanted to make sure anything I use on my three girls won't hurt them in any way.

Also, my vet (who is really fantastic) has indicated that she would prefer I use UltraBoss for the external parasites but it doesn't say it is for mites. 
This is all getting a bit confusing LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Eprinex is safe, but isn't the Ivomec pour on.
Eprinex doesn't seem to work well for us. 

Hopefully is works for you.


----------



## dmartell24 (Apr 9, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Eprinex is safe, but isn't the Ivomec pour on.
> Eprinex doesn't seem to work well for us.
> 
> Hopefully is works for you.


That figures LOL 
I specifically ordered the Ivomec and they sent the Eprinex. 
thanks for the input.


----------



## LuluGoat1 (Jan 22, 2020)

The fur of one of my boys has little black specs everywhere that I can see in his white fur. Mites? The other has flaking skin all along his ridge-line. Lice? I have ULTRABoss but sounds like I need Ivermectin pour-on and some BOSS. Do I have it correct?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

LuluGoat1 said:


> The fur of one of my boys has little black specs everywhere that I can see in his white fur. Mites? The other has flaking skin all along his ridge-line. Lice? I have ULTRABoss but sounds like I need Ivermectin pour-on and some BOSS. Do I have it correct?


Probably lice. I don't like ultraboss as it never treated lice for me. I would get some ivermectin pour on. I also like VetRX for lice.


----------



## LuluGoat1 (Jan 22, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Probably lice. I don't like ultraboss as it never treated lice for me. I would get some ivermectin pour on. I also like VetRX for lice.


How did you use the VetRX in treating the lice. Pour down the back?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I use permithrin and water. Mix 50/50. I purchase it at tractor supply. It is safe for goats. I use a turkey baster, place the liquid down the back, around the neck, down each leg
I dont have lice,mites, fleas. Tics,or flies. And my goats like the coolness.


----------



## LuluGoat1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I use permithrin and water. Mix 50/50. I purchase it at tractor supply. It is safe for goats. I use a turkey baster, place the liquid down the back, around the neck, down each leg
> I dont have lice,mites, fleas. Tics,or flies. And my goats like the coolness.


UltraBoss is only 5% permethrin. Do you use straight permethrin and mix with 50% water?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

LuluGoat1 said:


> How did you use the VetRX in treating the lice. Pour down the back?


3-5cc down topline, combed in with pet flea comb.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes the plastic bottle of permithrin & water in a 50/50 mix. I.would not put it on the udder. But everywhere else.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can try the eprinex, it may work for your goats.
You got it, might as well try it.


----------



## dmartell24 (Apr 9, 2020)

So at my vets advice, I went with the UltraBoss and applied it today. 
Does anyone know if you have to not touch the goats for a certain period of time? My daughter is always loving hugging on them and this warning label reads like I am using the most toxic substance known to man! LOL 
They have it down the topline, but obviously this stuff spreads or it wouldn't be effective. 
Should we not touch the goats? Has anyone heard what to do?? 
Thank you all for such great info! This site is a lifesaver!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Eprinex works great on my herd for both internal AND external parasites. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ultra boss doesn't work to kill internal parasites, just so you know.

Just be sure it is dry before your daughter loves on them.


----------

